# 20's on a Jetta



## 2002 1.8T Jetta (Jun 28, 2002)

I have 19's on my jetta but i heard some people are running 20's how is this possible I'm considering doing it myself I want to know what offset and tire size works best i heard 225/30/20 i'm also gonna lower the car a inch to a inch and half.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (2002 1.8T Jetta)*

I think the tire size on a 19 is 225/35/19 for a MKIV. I don't even now what it would be for a 20" rim. The tires would be paper thin. Iwould personnally be concerned with the space need for the rim and tire to clear your struts. I've seen it done, but endless resources were used to get the exact fitment required.


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (2002 1.8T Jetta)*

Here's a guy with 20s on a GTI. He's running 225/30 BFGoodrich KDWs without rubbing. I'm almost positive the wheels are 35et 20x7.5:


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (SMG)*

surprisingly, that actually looks decent. If he only had some sort of body kit on there so it didn't sit so high visually.


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

04dubdave used to have some 20's on his jetta. I think they were 20x8. I will be putting 20s on mine next month if I find some I want that set the car off right. funny how 20's are cheaper than 19s in most cases


----------



## 2002 1.8T Jetta (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (sugmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sugmag* »_I think the tire size on a 19 is 225/35/19 for a MKIV. I don't even now what it would be for a 20" rim. The tires would be paper thin. Iwould personnally be concerned with the space need for the rim and tire to clear your struts. I've seen it done, but endless resources were used to get the exact fitment required.

My 19's are 235/35/19 But I'm considering a 20x7.5 Rim from D.I.P


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (2002 1.8T Jetta)*

If you don't mind me asking, which ones?? IMO, Their wheels don't really look right on a jetta. except maybe the Ninja (







)...... I would have to see them


----------



## 2002 1.8T Jetta (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (IIsides)*

The wheel name is D65 and its 20x8.5
this is my car now with 19's


----------



## dirtydee84 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (2002 1.8T Jetta)*

I believe that 20x7.5 is the correct size. You don't have to roll the fenders. 20x8.0 and up causes you to have to do so. There is a company called superbuytires.com that when you do a search for 20x7.5, near 15 pages pops up. Check out that website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002 1.8T Jetta (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 20's on a Jetta (dirtydee84)*

I know superbuy my buddy brought his 22's for his maxima there


----------

